# FreeBSD stop showing realtime vm.loadavg



## pitbred (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello.


```
# uname -v
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #1: Tue Nov 27 20:12:14 MSK 2012
```

FreeBSD stop showing realtime vm.loadavg







How to fix? Any idea?

Thanks.


----------

